# Anybody use the General Tools 870 E Z Pro Mortise/Tenon Jig?



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Considering it. Anybody have experience with these?


----------



## howarddavidp (Jun 12, 2012)

*Bad reviews, but fixable*

This jig did not get the best write ups, one magazine I have gave it a 50% rating. However, the mag also had a follow-up project to fix this jig and make it much better and usable. Stock though, it was not accurate and had trouble holding the wood in place, and the guide was worthless. If you like, I can dig out my article and scan it in and send it to you, it has detailed plans on how to fix this jig, think the total cost was around $30 for the mats. (on top of the jig cost of $150)


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

thats ok, dont need the materials. for the total price, i can build my own a lot of times over.


----------

